# Possible abuse?



## Sinsaint (May 23, 2011)

I'm not a horse owner which is why I'm here asking for advice. About two or three weeks ago I happend to see a horse trailer pull into a neighbor's driveway. I didn't think much of it at the time (you have to know the guy.... he's weird). We live in the woods and he doesn't have a barn, or fence; anything I assume would be needed to house a horse. Plus our HOA guidelines prohibit owning livestock. I just thought he was using the trailer to haul crap around in.

So this morning I went outside and heard a horse over there. The closest farm is a mile away. I freaked out thinking a horse was loose and went over there. I get over there and it's not one horse but two both tied up to trees. From what I gather tying a horse up isn't cruel but I don't like the idea that they have been over there tied up for possibly three weeks. 

As for the horses, they didn't look right. I wouldn't say they were emaciated but they looked pretty thin. I could see all the ribs on one and it's hindquarters? or whatever looked really bony. The other one wasn't quite as thin but it had a big sore (saddle sore I guess) up near it's shoulder. Normally if someone offers to let me pet a horse I will but I politely declined the offer because I didn't want to feel their bones. 

I came home and called the animal cruelty hotline. The guy took my report but didn't seem too concerned. And I haven't seen anyone show up over there. Am I making a big deal about nothing? If it is a big deal what should I do if noone comes to check on them?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Contact HOA. If it's forbidden to keep livestock there they'll do something for sure.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd call the local animal warden. If it's abuse/neglect he'll take care of the situation without involving you. If it's not an abusive situation - no harm, no foul. You can also call your HOA to register a complaint.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Contact HOA. If it's forbidden to keep livestock there they'll do something for sure.


I like this option.


----------

